#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-09-27
<Weudel> Good evening.
<Weudel> At this time we will convene our September, 2012 meeting of the
<jbicha> \o
<Weudel> Ubuntu South Carolina Loco team
<jbicha> Bryanstein: ping
<Weudel> I would like to welcome all in attendance.
<Weudel> I am Weudel, I am currently running Ubuntu Studio 12.04 which is XFCE based and am the Team Contact.
<Weudel> At this time, would anyone like to introduce themselves to the group?
<jbicha> Weudel: it's just you and me tonight
<Weudel> Okay. Well, we do have some new members who may come in, and I would like to have something to post to the ubuntusc.org page, so we'll proceed.
<jbicha> ok, I'm Jeremy and I'm currently running Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10
<Weudel> Ubuntu 12.10 will be releasing on October 18. Are you still planning a release party at IT-ology in Columbia?
<jbicha> oh wow, I kind of forgot about that
<Weudel> That's fine. I was thinking we would host a Hangout that night on our G+ page for anyone interested.
<jbicha> yeah, we could definitely do that
<jbicha> I don't think I'll be hosting something this cycle
<Weudel> I will post details on G+, Facebook, Twitter, and the mailing-list with details closer to the date.
<Weudel> THe development cycle for 13.04 kicks in immediately after that release for any members interested in contributing
<Weudel> Do you have any ideas or comments you would like to share with our group?
<jbicha> Ubuntut 12.10 Beta 2 will be released tomorrow
<jbicha> *Ubuntu
<jbicha> Check it out if you want to see what's coming
<Weudel> for anyone who wants an early taste and also to help developers fix any problems that arise.
<jbicha> it's a lot easier (& faster) to get bugs fixed if they are reported before the release is final
<jbicha> after release, there's extra paperwork required and all fixes need to wait about 7 days to make sure that the fixes don't cause new bugs
<jbicha> I started the Ubuntu GNOME Remix this cycle, which ships GNOME Shell instead of Unity
<jbicha> this release will also include GNOME Classic for those who prefer an older style interface
<Weudel> Though in these last few cycles the betas have been very stable, it is not suggested that you run them on a "production" machine.
<Weudel> I was wondering if there would be a GnUbuntu
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME Remix is not an official Ubuntu flavor yet, but we're hoping that happens in the future
<Weudel> Well, keep us informed.
<jbicha> assuming that the testing doesn't uncover any critical bugs, the Ubuntu GNOME Remix Beta will be released tomorrow
<Weudel> nice :)
<jbicha> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta
<jbicha> like the other Ubuntu flavors, it's community based which means that it's not produced by Canonical employees but by volunteers
<Weudel> there is definitely an audience for that... many users miss Gnome
<Weudel> Well, I don't guess anyone is going to wander in late. I will continue to try to update our many presences online (that Ubuntu wiki page will be the death of me), and we'll see if we can get the word out about the group.
<Weudel> I appreciate your work monitoring this channel, you seem to be on whenever I pop in.
<jbicha> oh, and there's the new website which is nice
<Weudel> We will be building out ubuntusc.org with content as well.
<Weudel> Do you think a different night of the week might be better. I know a lot of people have church on Wednesdays
<jbicha> oh, it's worth trying a different night
<jbicha> I mentioned an earlier meeting to my lug, and some of them are waiting to see if the loco does anything before investing much energy into trying to get involved
<Weudel> Maybe we'll do our next meeting on the 18th... a Thursday and release day...
<jbicha> sure, we're getting together that evening any way
<Weudel> we need projects to get people and we need people to do projects :/
<Weudel> I'm going to try to run a good meeting every month and let the group know what is going on in the greater Ubuntu community. I hope others will join us and we can move on to developer jams and education and so many other things
<jbicha> I'm on Planet Ubuntu so if you have something you want me to re-post to the wider Ubuntu community I can do that
<Weudel> cool.... I hope this can become a proper Local Community Team, but the interest level seems to be dwindling.
<Weudel> We'll set the next meeting for release night, and setup a Hangout with it.  I'll try to get the word out to other outlets up here as well.
<Weudel> I will post these minutes on the website for anyone who was unable to attend.
<jbicha> Weudel: how far do you live from Charlotte?
<Weudel> 2 hours
<Weudel> will be there this weekend
<jbicha> next Wednesday night, the Raspberry Pi creator will be at http://www.hackerspacecharlotte.org/
<Weudel> :/... can't really go up during the week... on-call
<jbicha> ah, sorry
<Weudel> it's cool... I saw a RasPi demonstration up there the night before LinuxFest... it was pretty interesting.
<Bryanstein> jbicha, pong
<jbicha> Bryanstein: hi, I was just going to invite you to the meeting :)
<Bryanstein> ah hmm I'll actually be in cht tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-sc 2015-09-22
<chefpv> hello?
